# finally dug a poison! (skull crossbones)



## groundsloth (Nov 2, 2014)

First time finding an embossed poison with skull and cross bones.[attachment=P7260053.JPG] [attachment=P7260072.JPG]


----------



## corrybottles (Nov 2, 2014)

Very Nice dig!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 2, 2014)

Any diamond pointed cobalt poison is nice and having a name and city can on it make it better. Maybe it's common in the poison world as a Mulford, IDK, but I think it's great.[light]I need more emoticons. []


----------



## groundsloth (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you, I have a hunch that this type of poison bottle was used by pharmacists one concocting medicines.I believe it contained tablets - I saw a labeled version in Polak's recent bottle book.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 2, 2014)

So Bill, I went  to Michael Pplak's Antique Trader Bottles 6th edition and found a similar bot5tle on page 314.  His book post it at a price range of $3,500 to 3,599 - so that has ti generate some reward for your digging location.  I wish you had given us the details "/ of the embossing ".  It is too hard to read from a picture.  Also a picture if the bottom, would have given us a concept of the empontilling used.  The book illustrated bottle was dated 1890 - 1910.  The finish looked to be the same.  So you have a bottle to be proud of. I have covered my 77 years of glass collecting and work experience on my home page.RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 2, 2014)

Red,It'sH K MULFORD / CHEMISTS / PHILADELPHIA // POISON and I think that poison is on both sides. Either polak is off or your looking at something different. I can't see more than a couple hundred which stall ain't too shabby.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah, pretty sure it isn't worth $3k, there are a few poison experts on here that can tell you what it's worth.  And ebay...http://www.ebay.com/itm/C..._trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 2, 2014)

I just checked some old posts and Steve's reply is at the end of this one. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/H-K-MULFORD-CHEMISTS-POISON-m420903.aspxIt's from a few years ago but still holds true I'd think.


----------



## groundsloth (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello all, I saw one of these sell for around $160 on another ebay auction.Polak's book has a blue and and amber pictured with full labels that makes them more valuable.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Nov 3, 2014)

That's a great find! Congratulations


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 15, 2014)

have a few Mulford's but not seen that one befor .


----------



## groundsloth (Feb 4, 2015)

any list existing of all the different Mulford bottles?


----------



## glass man (Feb 5, 2015)

WOW FAR OUT BOTTLE! WAY TO GO! JAMIE


----------



## GACDIG (Feb 5, 2015)

That's one of the nicer Poisons I've seen dug in a while.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 6, 2015)

Somehow I missed this, but what a great looking poison!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe this should be in the Poison section. Steve still pops by now and then and that's his area of expertise.


----------



## kleinkaliber (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice! I've dug poisons, but have yet to dig one with the skull and crossbones.


----------



## midway49 (Feb 6, 2015)

"The American Poison Bottle" by The Antique Poison Bottle Collectors Association,  lists it as KR-6 and $200 in cobalt.  This book tended to overprice some examples.


----------

